# Jeff rub Recipe book



## ukcommando (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi All,

has anyone from the UK bought this book?....http://order.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-rub-recipe-and-sauce-recipe/

i have a couple of similar books but i was wondering if this is worth it for something different?, i know it supports this site as well,

lee


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello Lee.  I have not ordered the book.  I have read many posts where folks talk about how much they love the recipes.  You can also help support the site by becoming a Premier Member.  Not much to join.  I joined a couple years ago and can't remember where to find the info.  PM Brian from the link below.  He is Admin..  He can give you the details.  There are a few perks for Premier Members.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/1/bmudd14474


----------



## osprey2 (Jul 27, 2015)

ukcommando said:


> Hi All,
> 
> has anyone from the UK bought this book?....http://order.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-rub-recipe-and-sauce-recipe/
> 
> ...


Hi Lee, the link you put up is not a book, its sent by email. I got them a while back and the rub is not bad. My sis in law used to bring me Jack Daniels bbq sauce from the states, made the sauce and flamed a miniature bottle of JD and added it. Turned out very good, but a small tweek on the amount of ingredients would more suit our tastes. I have used the rubs ( you get two) one on pulled pork and the two in a bacon stuffed burger.

Dave


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Lee, yes Jeff's Rub and Sauce is a PDFS download, you get three recepies. 

As Osprey pointed out, you may want to alter some Ingrediants, especially the amount of Sugar! they like it sweet in the USA. I use this and half the amount of Sugar.

Jeff also has a book http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/smoking-meat-the-essential-guide-to-real-barbecue

and have a look at the Newsletter, http://www.smoking-meat.com/subscribe


----------



## ukcommando (Jul 28, 2015)

sorry im normally good and details..lol i did realise they were via email, sorry about that, i have subscribed to the news letter, and i do have a sweet tooth !!!! ill ponder what to do, think ill try some from the material i have first,

thanks for the replies

lee


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Lee,

If you look closely at a lot of these rubs, they all pretty much start with the same ingredients, its just the volumes that are tweaked to suit taste, then a couple of unique ingredients are added that seem appropriate, for Pork, Chicken or Ribs or whatever.

I tweaked a version of "Magic Dust" and it suits just fine for pulled pork and ribs. I will alter it for seafood and lamb, but for beef I just like S & P, washed with Worcestershire sauce first

Let me know and I will send you the list of ingredients


----------



## ukcommando (Jul 28, 2015)

id love it if you could, that would be great to have a cuboard full of basic ingriediants that i can mix up and make to suit what i fancy cooking,

many thanks

lee


----------



## osprey2 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Lee Here is my go to rub:-

3/4 cup dark brown sugar

3/4 cup white sugar

1/2 cup paprika (I use smoked)

1/4 cup salt (I use Himalayan pink salt)

1/4 cup garlic powder

2 tablespoons ground black pepper

2 tablespoons ground ginger powder

2 tablespoons onion powder

2 teaspoons rosemary powder

 Try it as is first and then change  ONE item at a time and write down as is and what you changed EACH time, until you get the taste you really like.

Dave


----------



## ukcommando (Jul 28, 2015)

spot on thanks mate


----------



## osprey2 (Jul 28, 2015)

ukcommando said:


> spot on thanks mate


No worries your welcome, as I say change one thing at a time and write it down so you know what you have changed, that way you can tell what is right / wrong? with it.

I use it on pulled pork and ribs, slightly changing it for each.

Dave


----------



## kiska95 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Lee

This is my rub for Pulled Pork ribs, I made a big batch to keep in a mason Jar. Most ingredients are a Knock off of "Magic Dust"

1 cup Smoked Paprika

1/2 cup Brown Sugar

1/2 cup Kosher Salt (Amazon)

1/2 cup Garlic Powder

1/2 Cup Chili Powder

4 Table spoons of Onion Powder

4 Table spoons Coarse Black Pepper

4 Table spoons Dry Mustard

4 Table spoons Cumin

2 Table spoons Cayenne pepper

1 Table spoon Celery salt

1 Table spoon of Umami powder (Makro - optional)


----------

